# Great News. NEW IMPROVED IRON ALL



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Great news people!
New Milford sent me some test paper of the new improved "Iron All" 
I love it. It is marked on the back now so no printing worries and it is a different compound and it less likely to flake. I of course did a video and will be putting it up as soon as I edit it. It printed great.. it cut great and it pressed great. John said he was getting stock today but I have first crack at it... don't worry I am not buying it all. Lou here are a couple of pictures of the design I did on the video.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

The shirt looks really nice Lou.  Looking forward to the video!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Awsome shirt! Can't wait to see the video Lou!! I'll bring the popcorn!!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

PS... does new milford have a link to their page??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the photos and update Lou. I wonder if the other distributors of the paper will also get the updated variety.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think John may have an exclusive but you know how that goes. No butter on my popcorn. need to look great for the show.. I hear their may be paparazzi.. Maybe I should pull my hair piece out of the drawer.. been there a long time..


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Ambrelee - Iron On Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

New video on the new Iron All now posted in articles. Lou


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You rock Lou! Thanks for your video and dedication. 

Make sure you press the hair piece to get any moisture out.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks great Lou, Thanks.



Alex


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Any change in the color? Brighter, darker, etc. Also any change in the feel?

I'm going to have to get the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I found that the colors were very vibrent. The feel was very soft. I did not do a wash test. I only got 5 sheets from him and I need to show the shirt to a client so I don't want to mess it up befor showing him his logo on the shirt. The edge of the cut was almost invisable. I stretched the heck out of it to make sure it did not crack and it did not show any signs of cracking.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is scanned image.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for always helping out others Lou. Have you had a chance to try out the new paper for darks yet???, if so what was the verdict on that??.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Lou, have you had a chance to wash the shirt?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

txmxikn said:


> Lou, have you had a chance to wash the shirt?


Yes, I did do a wash test and I posted the pictures. I took the shirts to the show to show some of the members. I also showed them to one of the vendors that sold me transjet II and even they were impressed. I amy have some news on another vendor selling this paper soon. I will let you know. No it is not me..


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

How _much_ less likely to flake? Is this new batch almost as easy to work with as TJII now, or are there still some annoyances to using it?

I might have to give it a try now; I was put off by the flaking problems and paper delicacy before.




badalou said:


> I may have some news on another vendor selling this paper soon. I will let you know. No it is not me..



Sounds like you're "selling" the paper pretty well to me


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Lou,

Just a few questions. I have not tried Iron All yet because I was nervous of two things. One was the flaking. Has it flaked on you at all with the new stuff? The other was in your video you mentioned it can yellow around the edge. Has that been a problem with the new stuff?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
i buy a new iron all from millford,i dont if these is a new one because it's different from old iron all i have.The Paper is it's like blue green glossy in the back and in front is white rough paper.It's anyone know about this paper.Lou said that the new iron all has a line in back.

thanks


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Shirt looks great, Lou. Love the video...keep them coming!!!


----------



## loretta228 (Feb 5, 2007)

Can this iron all be used on dark fabrics 

Thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

loretta228 said:


> Can this iron all be used on dark fabrics


Nope, it is for light fabrics only.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

No. Only lights. 
You'll need an opaque transfer paper for dark shirts.


----------



## Dendreimer (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Paropy transfers from Jotto and if so how does the dark compare with the Ironall transfers?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i've used the darks from paropy with very good luck - but i can't compare to the iron-all(which i thought was only for lights anyway, no?), only to the paper for darks i'd been using from conde - and very much prefer joto's - the colors are GREAT, very soft, not objectionable at all, no cracking to date. it ain't dye sub, but for darks it's a good alternative!


----------



## playboy8fbi (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey that shirt looks great, what kind of printer and ink are you using?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Any word on Ironall for dark? BTW is John still with NewMilford?


----------



## scammed (Nov 30, 2010)

Warning -scammed by New Milford Photo!

I´m a new member at t-shirtforums.com and want to warn others by telling what happened to me when I ordered IronAll from New Milford Photo.

I ordered IronAll transfer papers from New Milford Photo for over three months ago. They were paid in advance via Paypal. When over a month had gone and no goods arrived, I emailed New Milford Photo and asked what had happened with my delivery. New Milford Photo answered in an email that the package had arrived in return to them and that they would send it again to me with Express Service.
Although I have asked for the package tracking number several times, New Milford Photo has not given me that. The mails sent to me from New Milford Photo were sometimes signed by Bob, at some point John, but none of the emails had the requested tracking number nor the tracking info I´ve asked for.
New Milford Photo don´t answer my emails anymore and when I call them, I´m linked directly to their voicemail box, but no one calls me back.
I still haven´t received any transfer sheets, it has passed over three months now and I would therefore like to warn other customers of New Milford Photo.

It was a big order I ordered, worth $ 437. But is it worth losing future customers and risking negative publicity for $ 437?

Had I received my goods as promised, I would had recommended New Milford Photo to others and of course I had come back to them to buy more.
Since I have not received the goods I have paid for, not even got a tracking number proving that New Milford Photo actually sent me the package and because New Milford Photo now has stopped answering my emails, I can only conclude that they have scammed me without ever had the intention to send me my goods.

Happy and satisfied customers will come back and buy more. 
As a sad, scammed and disappointed customer, I feel it is my duty and responsibility to report this scam and warn others of New Milford Photo.
Don´t do the same mistake as I did. Don´t order anything from this unserious company and if you do -pay absolutely nothing in advance!

Should a miracle happen, should New Milford Photo give me the tracking number to prove that the package really is sent and if the transfer papers then actually arrives, I will of course let everyone know this.
Are the transfer sheets then as good as they claim on New Milford Photos's website, I will of course recommend them.

But as long none of this has happened, this warning must be maintained to ensure that others do not risk being ripped off by New Milford Photo.
I hope New Milford Photo will act as a serious company that cares about their customers and soon will deliver what customers already have paid for.
Negative publicity is devastating -can New Milford Photo really afford this kind of publicity?

This is New Milford Photo´s contact info:

New Milford Photo, Inc
27 Holland Ave
White Plains New York 10603
United States
PHONE:	888-285-6998
INTERNATIONAL:	860-488-9195
FAX:	914-761-0508
WEBSITE: Heat Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo
EMAIL:	service[USER=4367]@newmilfordphoto[/USER].com

New Milford Photo is owned by Bob Schultz.


Best regards!

A disappointed and scammed customer


----------

